# Carb backloading for bulking.



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Im just wondering what a few of you experinced guys views are on this.

Im currently on quite a high carb high protein med/low fat diet atm .

My question is. I seem to be growing pretty well and ive also not gained much bf as of yet. Im 4 weeks into this.

I watched a youtube video about carb backloading and just wanted to ask if you guys thinks its very affective for bulking?

I currently consume my carbs evenly thruought the day . And feel im gaining fast and lean. At least atm.

Could i gain more from backloading ? My fear is that the 12 hours from waking to gym time that im on little to none carbs . I will in the long run gain less than on my conventional diet. Am i being a muppet? I want to gain as much as possible . So is CBL worth a shot in your opinion?

Or shuld i stick to my guns until it starts to go petong. As in dont fix it if not broke

sean


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

I follow the basic principle and its been working great for me, I don't weigh myself that much but I'm getting stronger every session.. that being said my carbs are pretty low, don't know easy I'd be able to smash 400g carbs in a small window


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Im just wondering what a few of you experinced guys views are on this.
> 
> Im currently on quite a high carb high protein med/low fat diet atm .
> 
> ...


I'd agree with this tbh mate. If progress stalls I'd look in to something different like CBL, until then I'd just keep on doing what I'm doing, but that's just IMO, I have no real personal experience with CBL


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Thank guys for the replies. Yeh hitting 400 is a struggle in a full day lol if there clean carbs let alone that small window.

Cheers for the reassurance lol


----------



## DiscSupps (Oct 26, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Im just wondering what a few of you experinced guys views are on this.
> 
> Im currently on quite a high carb high protein med/low fat diet atm .
> 
> ...


Carb back loading is good but only really for a short time frame and for something in particular like a shoot or show. Best thing you can do however is listen to your body and do what works for you. Try it out and see if it makes a difference. Everything is trial and error because what works for someone else may not work for you and vice versa. Hope this helps, Scott


----------



## Kroc (Sep 28, 2013)

half the battle in gaining weight and not fat is that you find you sweet spot.

At the moment you have a system that is working - most people struggle to find their sweet spot - seems like you have found yours.

When your gains stall, then consider moving onto CBL. Moving onto CBL now would involve 2 massive changes to your existing nutritional regime.

1. To use CBL you would need to increase your fat intake to atleast 40% of your daily calorie allowance to keep you functioning during the day.

2. You would have to gut carbs from your plan pretty much entirely during the day.

For someone who has found their sweet spot I wouldnt want to risk making such changes. In my mind the risk out weighs the reward. Save CBL for when your goals stall


----------



## jord222 (Sep 13, 2012)

Im currently using carb back-loading and its working very well, dropping bf and gaining lbm, i am on cycle too tho so that always helps 

If anybody wants a copy of the ebook let me know and ill send it you


----------



## paul xe (Sep 24, 2011)

jord222 said:


> Im currently using carb back-loading and its working very well, dropping bf and gaining lbm, i am on cycle too tho so that always helps
> 
> If anybody wants a copy of the ebook let me know and ill send it you


I'd be interested in a copy if you'd be so kind mate. Will pm you my email (I'm guessing that would be the easiest way?)

Thanks.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

The idea behind cbl is gaining lean mass. No bulking of cutting. Just constant gains in lean body mass.


----------



## jord222 (Sep 13, 2012)

PHMG said:


> The idea behind cbl is gaining lean mass. No bulking of cutting. Just constant gains in lean body mass.


Ive gone from 30% bf to 25% bf and stayed the same weight since doing cbl so ive def gained lbm and lost bf, works out around 12lbs fat lost and lbm gained i think


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

jord222 said:


> Ive gone from 30% bf to 25% bf and stayed the same weight since doing cbl so ive def gained lbm and lost bf, works out around 12lbs fat lost and lbm gained i think


Id say well done but then...you could get from 30% to 25% by walking to the shops and back once a day and not eating fry ups and mcdonalds.


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

PHMG said:


> Id say well done but then...you could get from 30% to 25% by walking to the shops and back once a day and not eating fry ups and mcdonalds.


Maybe, but you wouldn't gain the LBM that he has. This is what has allowed him to stay at the same BW whilst dropping the BF


----------



## jord222 (Sep 13, 2012)

PHMG said:


> Id say well done but then...you could get from 30% to 25% by walking to the shops and back once a day and not eating fry ups and mcdonalds.


Hmm not quite...

And just because im high bf it doesnt mean i eat fryups or mcds, i eat good food thank you, never touch mcds.

Only reason im such high bf is i gained a fair bit during my bulk and thenthe mrs gave birth so i stopped training for around 4 months and just gained fat, making the assumption im just a fat c*nt that eatc fast food is a bit sad tbh.

And 1 more thing, id like to see you gain 12lbs of lbm and drop 12lbs fat at the samebl time in the space of 7 weeks :thumb:


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Cheers for all the great advice guys. Yes im also on cycle so this is helping. But its also the first time ive bulked up my diet but with clean carbs. Like sweet potatoe cous cous oats and rice. Ive always been pretty slack with diet and always kept outline abs. So i guess my body is loving all of the good food rather than just food. Like i said my initial post was just asking if cbl will create more gains. But like youve all cleverly pointed out . I seem to have found my sweet spot atm so just stick with it until things change . Thanks for all the great advice and tips


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

CBL is a decent method but not many follow it in its true form, what many do is timed carbs as they time there carbs around training the biggest difference is that CBL in its true form is usually carried out with high processed junk carbs (donuts, pizza etc) and it can work very well but there needs to be certain criteria followed in the day for it to be CBL.........

I time the majority of my carbs Intra and PWO on a training day I consume 340g carbs and 280g is Intra or PWO and I train at 6pm and it works very well but some people cannot stomach that many carbs from clean sources in the evening....

In the end if it is working then stick with it


----------



## Crazy-Northerner (May 5, 2011)

jord222 said:


> Im currently using carb back-loading and its working very well, dropping bf and gaining lbm, i am on cycle too tho so that always helps
> 
> If anybody wants a copy of the ebook let me know and ill send it you


I wouldn't mind a copy of this ebook please mate.

well done on progress too


----------



## jord222 (Sep 13, 2012)

Crazy-Northerner said:


> I wouldn't mind a copy of this ebook please mate.
> 
> well done on progress too


Pm'd :thumb:


----------



## Crazy-Northerner (May 5, 2011)

jord222 said:


> Pm'd :thumb:


cheers pal


----------



## jord222 (Sep 13, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> CBL is a decent method but not many follow it in its true form, what many do is timed carbs as they time there carbs around training the biggest difference is that CBL in its true form is usually carried out with high processed junk carbs (donuts, pizza etc) and it can work very well but there needs to be certain criteria followed in the day for it to be CBL.........
> 
> I time the majority of my carbs Intra and PWO on a training day I consume 340g carbs and 280g is Intra or PWO and I train at 6pm and it works very well but some people cannot stomach that many carbs from clean sources in the evening....
> 
> In the end if it is working then stick with it


I have been trying to follow it to the letter, no food until dinner time, just coffee and the am accelorator shake, tbh the coffee surpresses my appetite very well and i find it very easy to not eat all morning, some may struggle with this though.

Am also using all the supplements he recommends, it takes some getting used to but once you have got your head around it, its pretty easy, im loving it tbh and would recommend it to anybody.

Not eating pizzas and donuts etc as such but more huge ammounts of normal rice, pasta, potatoes etc and ice cream mainly.


----------



## ldc_08 (Oct 30, 2009)

jord222 said:


> I have been trying to follow it to the letter, no food until dinner time, just coffee and the am accelorator shake, tbh the coffee surpresses my appetite very well and i find it very easy to not eat all morning, some may struggle with this though.
> 
> Am also using all the supplements he recommends, it takes some getting used to but once you have got your head around it, its pretty easy, im loving it tbh and would recommend it to anybody.
> 
> Not eating pizzas and donuts etc as such but more huge ammounts of normal rice, pasta, potatoes etc and ice cream mainly.


Just been reading through the post - could you pm me the ebook as well mate?


----------



## balltwin1 (Oct 31, 2013)

would love to see this Ebook! 

thumbs up on the gains!


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

I've been working through this ebook, it makes for interesting reading.

When taking into consideration what is supposed to work and not work, it's mind boggling how this method can be successful, but when broken down it makes a lot of sense.

I'm worried about how I'm going to be able to build muscle using this method, because again it flies in the face of the usual "eat 400g of protein a day and x amount of calories to grow" but I've 12 weeks until I go on holiday so I'm going to see how it goes.

I always put on excess weight whenever I try and bulk so this could be a method that works for me.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

It's an alright method... Keifer misunderstands insulin patterns with his rationale for 'dirty' carbs, but generally any eating pattern that promotes a low carb window, be it targeted carbs, intermittent fasting or cbl isn't a bad idea IMO in most circumstances for anyone who has insulin sensitivity issues... am not sure it makes much difference in a significant calorie excess though or at all for the insulin sensitive who keep the fat off best with low fat/high carb diets.


----------



## MEMOLY (Oct 23, 2014)

jord222 said:


> Im currently using carb back-loading and its working very well, dropping bf and gaining lbm, i am on cycle too tho so that always helps
> 
> If anybody wants a copy of the ebook let me know and ill send it you
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/food-diet-nutrition-info/245375-carb-backloading-bulking.html


Hi, how are you doing?

I was reading this topic and glad to see that you want to share a copy of Kiefer's book, how can you send it to me?

Thank you so much


----------



## mattygmbb (Feb 8, 2013)

hi Jord

Any chance of a copy of this ebook still?

Cheers

Matt


----------



## MEMOLY (Oct 23, 2014)

Crazy-Northerner said:


> cheers pal


Hi Crazy Northener, is it possible to PM the ebook to me as well? Because jord222 didn't reply my message, I think he hasn't been online for a while...

Can you send me that ebook if you still got it?

Thanks in advance


----------



## afrah15 (Jan 13, 2015)

Eat bigger amount of carbs after your workout, and almost completely cut them out during the day before your workout.


----------



## C33G (Feb 23, 2014)

To be totally fair @jord222 - yes well done you've made progress using CBL, keep it up. Although your stats and progress mean very little with regards to this. As 101 ways couldve been implemented to attain your current situ.

Im 205lbs - 5'11 @ 13% BF (an honest 13) - closer to a forum 9% loool - i leave carbs out of breakfast and my pre workout meal. I also train around 6pm each day so having some carbs in my day helps, i feel i perform better without the insulin spike in the morning and pre training, also majority of carbs post training seems to keep me lean and always progressing. This is what i do and my opinion on it. It works well for me, i've been eating like this for over 6 months now.


----------



## MEMOLY (Oct 23, 2014)

All fakers here on the forum, nobody answers even when they're online.


----------



## jlai928 (Sep 27, 2014)

Ehmm bit late but in for that eBook pls.


----------



## MoreGainzz (Jan 14, 2016)

jord222 said:


> Hmm not quite...
> 
> And just because im high bf it doesnt mean i eat fryups or mcds, i eat good food thank you, never touch mcds.
> 
> ...





jord222 said:


> Im currently using carb back-loading and its working very well, dropping bf and gaining lbm, i am on cycle too tho so that always helps
> 
> If anybody wants a copy of the ebook let me know and ill send it you


 I know this post is long ago but is it okay if you can send me a ebook on CBL. sorry for my english btw


----------

